# Good Low Light Plants?



## JmanoftheSouth (May 14, 2004)

I have a 65 gallon with a rhom in it and thinking of going to live plants again. I stopped because when i got the rhom i stopped using the lights on the tank. So what are some good plants that i could get from my lfs that dont require much light?


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

Anubias all the way!!!


----------



## JmanoftheSouth (May 14, 2004)

U think i would be able to get those at Petsupermarket or some local store?
Do they have another name?


----------



## Gumby (Aug 13, 2004)

JmanoftheSouth said:


> U think i would be able to get those at Petsupermarket or some local store?
> Do they have another name?


 No, they tend to just be called Anubias. Some other plants to look for are Anacharis(Ellodia), Hygro (pretty much any species), Java fern, Java moss, and Crypts(Cryptocornes).

The neat thing about Anubias, Java Fern, and Java Moss is that they can all be attached to driftwood or rocks. Take some sewing thread and "tie" them to the log at the rhiozome(thick root thing at the bottom of the plant). Leave the string on there for a month or 2 then you can clip it off and the roots will have attached to the driftwood or rock.


----------

